# Versatranz ROCKS!



## Carmigirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Just wanted to give Versatranz a hands up! Transfers are great, Stacey with customer service is awesome! Poor girl with all my questions! Emailing her might as well be texting. Happy Customer!


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

I just ordered from Versatrans for the fist time on Friday, went with EPT's. If the transfers are as good as Stacey's help I'll be more than happy, time will tell but Stacey was great!


----------



## Carmigirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, I was very impressed. I used the ept on koozies and they worked great. Monday I'll be using them on 200 red shirts.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

Were they reasonable, I need a 4 color design done?


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

They aren't cheap, but they let you gang as many different designs that fit on 13" x 19" sheets. I had one sheet with 3 good size designs and we wiggled in two more pocket designs to fill up all the space available. So by filling up the sheet I think it less than those special's out there that don't allow gang's... and the ept will allow the transfers to work on 100 Polyester w/o bleeding so I'm told and will find out.


----------



## league33 (Jun 30, 2012)

I have ordered from Versatranz many times. Their transfer quality has been great, until I got an order that was not great. I took a shirt in where the transfer was peeling and they told me I did not press it hot enough. So they repressed it. It looked great until I washed it a few times and it peeled again. 

I called to complain when my customers were returning shirts because the images (one color EPT) were peeling. Versatranz said they could not do anything because they don't guarantee the transfers past a certain time. I know the problem was with the transfers since I ordered the same images in royal and white (at the same time) and only the royal were peeling. 

I have never had that problem with Transfer Express. When I had an order from Transfer Express where the transfers were peeling I returned them, they tested them and determined that the transfers were defective. Transfer Express reprinted the transfers and gave me a credit that covered the entire order of shirts and hoodies I printed for the customer that were defective. That is great customer service......That is how I treat my customers and I like dealing with a company who shares the same customer service values and quality guarantee that I do.

Hey Versatranz is it really worth the $125 order to ignore the quality issue and risk future business with me as customer. Yes, I know there are other variables, but for a $125 order....Because it cost me much more than $125 with my customers. That I won't forget. 

Versatranz is much better than they were 4 years ago, but that incident has shown me that they are not to where they need to be yet.

Also, Stahls has better prices on their Heat Applied Graphics materials and offer pretty much the same stuff. 

Good luck and I hope you don't experience any problems.


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

I've had problems with a few different transfers from them, cracking after a while. what would be the cause of that...is it on their end or mine?


----------



## league33 (Jun 30, 2012)

I would retrace everything you did to rule out operator error and figure from there. If it is just some of the transfers and not all, it might be you. But if it is all the transfers (which was how it was with mine), then I think it is safe to assume there is a problem with the transfers.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

They could have over cured the transfers which would exhibit the simptons you experienced....


----------



## patrioticflags (Sep 2, 2012)

Versatranz just sent me a 50% off coupon (good for up to $100 off) because they scanned my nametag at the Atlanta ISS show.

So I plan to use them for my first order.


----------

